# Need pic of 1969 trunk extension installed



## 451stroker (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm welding in the trunk extensions on my 1969 GTO. If anyone could post a few close up pictures of them installed, I'd really appreciate it. I'm having trouble with the alignment and mine were disintegrated, so I have no reference to go by.

Thanks!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Not sure what part of the trunk you're talking about.... could you describe in a little more detail?


----------



## 451stroker (Sep 16, 2012)

The extreme right and left sides of the trunk floor.

This part: 1969 Pontiac GTO Right Trunk Floor Drop Off Panel Extension New | eBay

Thanks!


----------

